# Picture Lake Campground, Virginia



## n8ur9irl

YUCK! We stayed at this campground on our way to Claytor Lake State Park. Wish we hadn't. It was expensive for what it was.(38.00 for E/W/S) They have permanent campers set up that have junk sitting everywhere (car batteries etc). The whole campground is in disrepair. We looked for the "Picture Lake" but only found a swamp. The cabins were rotted out at the bottom and tacky curtains hung in the windows. The picnic shelter had construction materials under them with the picnic tables.Sewer connection was a hole in the ground with a piece of cement on it. I could go on & on but you get the idea. They also dont tell you the price until you get there. I think that is for a good reason. I didnt know a campground could be this bad.:thumbdown:


----------



## ctfortner

Wow, that is very dissapointing. Thanks for the detailed review though, it will definitely help others in your area. Wish your trip had been better.


----------

